# AGR soft landing intact



## wdscott (Feb 23, 2017)

Just several weeks into AGR 2.0 I posted an inquiry as to whether or not there would still be a "soft landing" from one plan year to the next. As everyone out there knew as much as I did the response was that of crickets chirping. The "soft landing" has not been documented in AGR's public facing plan description.

For those that have not heard the term "soft landing", here is a definition. In transition from one AGR plan year to the next the plan member would move down one tier even if they had not earned the points to qualify for that tier. Specific example below.

I was fortunate to live along the Pacific Surfliner during the AGR 1.0 days (still very fortunate to live in the exact same place in San Diego, but not relevant here). As such was able to qualify for the Select Executive (SE) tier two consecutive years. After the transition to AGR 2.0, as the cool kids call it, personal ridership plummeted and was barely able to qualify for the Select tier. The new year membership packet arrived in US mail earlier in the week. My membership was dropped one level to Select Executive (SE).

The "soft landing" is indeed still part of the plan.

--Bill


----------



## jis (Feb 23, 2017)

wdscott said:


> ...... My membership *was dropped one level to Select Executive (SE)*.
> 
> The "soft landing" is indeed still part of the plan.
> 
> --Bill


You surely mean it was dropped from Select Executive to Select Plus, Right?


----------



## wdscott (Feb 23, 2017)

jis said:


> wdscott said:
> 
> 
> > ...... My membership *was dropped one level to Select Executive (SE)*.
> ...


Absolutely! That was quite a goof!

--Bill


----------



## seat38a (Jun 24, 2017)

I never got a select package after my soft downgrade. Am I supposed to get one or is there nothing for soft downgrades?


----------



## wdscott (Jun 24, 2017)

I did get a package for a soft downgrade to Select Plus. That answers your question directly as it wasn't tier specific.

Looks like we need someone to chime in that went from Select Plus to Select to get a more full picture.


----------



## gatelouse (Mar 1, 2018)

...and the soft landing remains intact for 2018. Went from Select Plus to Select, despite earning under 1000 TQPs.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 1, 2018)

I just started my second year at Select Plus expiring 2/28/19. I do not anticipate being able to maintain this tier so, if I'm reading this thread correctly, I can expect to be "soft downgraded" to Select after next February, correct?


----------



## wdscott (Mar 2, 2018)

FrensicPic said:


> I just started my second year at Select Plus expiring 2/28/19. I do not anticipate being able to maintain this tier so, if I'm reading this thread correctly, I can expect to be "soft downgraded" to Select after next February, correct?


Yes. Just noticed a second consecutive “soft landing” of my account.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 7, 2018)

It would be nice if I got what I earned. My select plus packet for 2018. My agr membership card has expired.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 7, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> It would be nice if I got what I earned. My select plus packet for 2018. My agr membership card has expired.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


Never got an "AGR membership card" so, I don't think the AGR membership itself expires. Tier level (Select, Select Plus, etc.) cards do expire but, that is not for AGR membership in general


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 7, 2018)

FrensicPic said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be nice if I got what I earned. My select plus packet for 2018. My agr membership card has expired.
> ...


I’ve gotten a card every year. It expires at the end of February.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 7, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > Steve4031 said:
> ...


To clarify, I receive Select cards which expire at the end of February. I have never received a card for simply being an AGR member which is what it sounded like Steve4031 was referring to.


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 7, 2018)

Steve4031 said:


> FrensicPic said:
> 
> 
> > Steve4031 said:
> ...


The only way you receive a card every year is if you make Tier Status. Other then that you don't receive a card.

I was also soft landed this year. I had Select Plus for 2017 and was awarded select for the year. I only took one trip throughout the entire year. That was in December. I received my packet in the mail I believe on Monday.


----------



## JRR (Mar 7, 2018)

That explains why I didn’t get a card until this March as select.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## Steve4031 (Mar 7, 2018)

Made tier status.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------



## StanJazz (Mar 7, 2018)

FrensicPic said he never got a membership card. At least 10 years ago AGR used to send out regular cards.

Here is mine. it is at least 10 years old. It is thick plastic like a credit card with a magnetic stripe. They may not still send them out. It could be used at a Quik-Trak.


----------



## TinCan782 (Mar 7, 2018)

StanJazz said:


> FrensicPic said he never got a membership card. At least 10 years ago AGR used to send out regular cards.
> 
> Here is mine. it is at least 10 years old. It is thick plastic like a credit card with a magnetic stripe. They may not still send them out. It could be used at a Quik-Trak.


Yep, never seen such a card. Been a member for 8 or more years.


----------



## RichieRich (Mar 7, 2018)

Got the Select Plus card for another year. I only ride one train = AT. But...almost monthly. So most of the benefits like "upgrades (it has none) and coupons (not good on the AT), anything Acela-related (means nothing on the AT), United Club (not with AT)...are all irrelevant! All its really good for is Reward Points for free trips.I guess the biggest (only) benefit is having that phone number to call with the Select Plus status to get better Agent service!


----------



## Acela150 (Mar 9, 2018)

If you don’t use those coupons. You can offer them to anyone. You can not charge for them. Many AU members will give away their unused coupons towards the end of the AGR year.

Sent from my iPhone using Amtrak Forum


----------

